# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudi Lobisi Mendil Örneği

## ceydaaa

yahudi-lobisinin-b-plani_124796.jpgObamanın partisi Demokratların kampanya gelirlerinin yüzde 60ı, Cumhuriyetçiler için yüzde 35i Yahudi lobisi aracılığıyla elde ediliyor.
ABDde irili ufaklı 51 İsrail destekçisi lobi teşkilatı var. Amerikanın en güçlü 3 lobisinden biri İsrailin çıkarı için en büyük faaliyeti yürüten AIPAC. Bunun yanısıra ADL, American Jewish Congress, Israel Policy Forum, American Jewish Committee gibi etkin lobi örgütleri de milletvekili ve senatörleri 365 gün markajda tutuyor.
AIPAC o kadar güçlü ki eski direktörü Steve Rosen, Seçilmek isteyen bir ABDli siyasetçinin İsrail karşıtı söylemlerde bulunması siyasi intihar olur. Şu elimdeki boş mendile bakın. 24 saat içinde size bu mendili üzerinde 70 ABDli vekilin imzasıyla geri getiririm diyebiliyor.
Amerikan başkanları için seçime girmeden önce en önemli şart İsraile giderek Ağlama Duvarına el koyup basına poz vermek. George W. Bush henüz Teksas Valisiyken adaylığını açıklamadan önce İsraile giderek poz vermişti. Şu anki başkan Barack Obama da Demokrat Partideki adaylık yarışı sırasında İsraile giderek başında kipa ile Ağlama Duvarını ziyaret edip dünya basınına yukarıdaki pozu verdi.

----------

